#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Bangkok Post Articles by L. Bruce Kekule

## mobs00

Some good reads here in the Bangkok Post in case anyone missed them.



Published: 27/04/2009
HUAIKHAKHAENG: A sanctuary of beauty

Published: 25/05/2009
Natural splendour in the East

Published: 29/06/2009
Khlong Saeng: The lost river

Published: 27/07/2009
Kaeng Krachan: Jewel in the Tenasserim

Published: 31/08/2009
A WORLD HERITAGE TREASURE IN THE NORTHEAST

Published: 28/09/2009
Phu khieo: saving a species

Published: 26/10/2009
Banteng: endangered herbivores

Published: 30/11/2009
Survival of forest ox in the Kingdom

Published: 28/12/2009
Asian elephant, Thailand's megafauna

Published: 25/01/2010
The IndoChinese tiger: lord of the jungle

Published: 22/02/2010
Capturing Thailand's magnificent wildlife on camera

Published: 29/03/2010
Thailand's last great tiger haven

Published: 26/04/2010
The last wild herd in Thailand

Published: 31/05/2010
A look at present-day Thung Yai

Published: 28/06/2010
Bird sanctuary in the Central Plains

Published: 26/07/2010
The Asian leopard: Thailand's second largest cat

Published: 30/08/2010
The Asian Tapir: A bizarre mammal

Published: 27/09/2010
Carnivorous creatures of Asia

Published: 25/10/2010
Wildlife candid camera

Published: 29/11/2010
Miniature world magnified

Published: 27/12/2010
Thailand's largest and most spectacular bird

Published: 31/01/2011
Sambar Thailand's largest cervidae

Published: 28/02/2011
Saving thailand's big seven

Published: 28/03/2011
Protected Areas

Published: 25/04/2011
Red Jungle Fowl: Wild ancestors of the domestic chicken

----------


## mobs00

Published: 30/05/2011
Escape to Nature

----------


## Saola71

Great stuff, thank you Mobs.

----------


## natalie8

I missed this thread the first time around. Thanks mobs.

----------


## Bruce Kekule

*Over the last five months, I have published the following stories in the Bangkok Post*

----------


## Bruce Kekule

*New Bangkok Post articles:*


*Escape to Nature: Published on May 30th, 2011*


http://www.bakokpost.com/feature/environment/239602/escape-to-nature


*Goral and Serow: Published** on June 27th, 2011*


Realm of the Angel Horse


*Gurney’s Pitta: Published on* *July 25, 2011*


Gurney's Pitta The last few stragglers


*Hornbills: Published* *on* *August 29, 2011*


Living fossils


*Wild Primates: Published* *on* *September 26, 2011*


Wild primates of Thailand

----------


## Don Ho

Are you Hawaiian?

----------


## Bruce Kekule

> Are you Hawaiian?


Nope. It's German and my great-great grandfather is Friedrich August Kekulé von Stradonitz. Check it out on Google. Thanks for the interest but funny enough, I actually did grow up in Hawaii from 1946 to 1968 on Oahu, Kailua side. I went to St. Anthony's grade school (graduated 8th grade) close to Kailua Beach. Our house was on Kihapai Street which still stands to this day back near what was once a huge swamp known as 'Enchanted Lakes'. I understand it was all filled in and made into one gigantic housing estate. My Dad started 'Woods of Hawaii' around 1950. We left Hawaii in 1958 and moved to Hong Kong after the Hawaiian government protected the last remaining "Monkey Pod" trees (rain tree) and he decided to move East in search of 'monkey pod'. We moved to Thailand in 1964 and I have been here ever since. Cheers.

----------


## Don Ho

> Originally Posted by Don Ho
> 
> 
> Are you Hawaiian?
> 
> 
> Nope. It's German and my great-great grandfather is Friedrich August Kekulé von Stradonitz. Check it out on Google. Thanks for the interest but funny enough, I actually did grow up in Hawaii from 1946 to 1968 on Oahu, Kailua side. I went to St. Anthony's grade school (graduated 8th grade) close to Kailua Beach. Our house was on Kihapai Street which still stands to this day back near what was once a huge swamp known as 'Enchanted Lakes'. I understand it was all filled in and made into one gigantic housing estate. My Dad started 'Woods of Hawaii' around 1950. We left Hawaii in 1958 and moved to Hong Kong after the Hawaiian government protected the last remaining "Monkey Pod" trees (rain tree) and he decided to move East in search of 'monkey pod'. We moved to Thailand in 1964 and I have been here ever since. Cheers.


Wow, what a cool ancestor!
I lived in Kailua for 12 years.  Probably my favorite place on Earth.  


Founder of the theory of chemical structure.

----------


## Bruce Kekule

Don Ho,

Thanks for your post on my g.g.grandfather and the fact you also lived in Kailua. I made a mistake on the date (1946 to 1968 - it should have read 1958 when we left). I have not been back to Kailua since but hopefully one day I can visit where I grew up and see the changes. My Dad built that house by himself with a little bit of help from friends back in 46' I guess. He lived till he was 93 passing away in the Gold Coast of Australia. He was still working and driving a car and was one very amazing man. I miss him dearly. It would be nice to meet up with you so we could talk about Hawaii.

----------


## Bruce Kekule

My latest story in the Bangkok Post: 

Wild Rivers: Published October 31, 2011

Wild Rivers Thailand's important waterways

----------


## natalie8

Thanks Bruce!

----------


## kingwilly

Great stuff Bruce.

----------


## Bogon

Well done Bruce.

You're too good for this place (TD).

Just kidding. Keep up the good work.

----------


## Don Ho

Great article Bruce.  It would be nice to meet up some day, I'd love to hear about your adventures.

----------


## Bruce Kekule

To all my friends on TeakDoor; Thanks for your comments and support. It is my pleasure to keep you all abreast of the situation concerning Thailand's wildlife and wild ecosystems. I am working on a new post for TD coming soon. Cheers

----------


## oldgit

Very interesting reads ,thank you Bruce, the new post=job for TD, will it be replacing Marmite the Dog?

----------


## Bruce Kekule

My latest article in the Bangkok Post is similar to the thread I published here in TeakDoor. However, the newspaper story has a little more information on prehistoric 'super-crocs' including Thailand's fossil record. Check it out.

The Siamese crocodile

Siamese Crocodile Critically endangered crocodilian species

----------


## Bruce Kekule

*Muntjac deer*
Still bobbing and weaving | Bangkok Post: feature
*Mountains of the North (Patrimony imperiled)*
Patrimony imperilled | Bangkok Post: feature
*Sai Yok National Park:* Amazing biodiversity in jeopardy
Amazing Biodiversity in jeopardy | Bangkok Post: feature 
*The lonely crane incident*
The lonely crane incident | Bangkok Post: feature
*Kuiburi NP: Saving a savannah*
http://www.bangkokpost.com/feature/e...g-the-savannah

----------


## david44

Thanks for great stuff maybe you can ask you colleagues to get out and do some investigative journalsim.

----------


## taxexile

Any thoughts about the tiger temple at kanchanaburi???

----------


## pescator

^^ Very interesting stuff. Thank you.

----------


## hillbilly

Excellent articles and photos. I am jealous!

----------


## Bruce Kekule

> Thanks for great stuff maybe you can ask you colleagues to get out and do some investigative journalsim.


That's exactly what I'm doing now...there are few who will tell the truth about Thailand's true wildlife and protected areas situation. It's in a shambles. Recent reports from Keang Krachan National Park are all the tigers I got down just a short 6-7 years ago are gone...A so-called wildlife conservation group and the DNP staff did an extensive camera trap survey over a 4-month period in all the areas I worked came up with zero tigers...serious business and a total shame that the idiots have let it (the park) go down the tubes....!

----------


## Bruce Kekule

> Any thoughts about the tiger temple at kanchanaburi???


I sent this to the post bag but I guess it was too strong and they did not publish it instead they published something from edwin weik and then another stupid letter about giving the tigers to a zoo...

Quote
" Re: Temple tiger numbers face cut

What a joke..! When the abbot hit the headlines years ago, he only had one or two tigers saying they were given to him by some villagers (illegal) and said the cats would be released into the wild as soon as he could get enough money together. What a lie!

Now there are 99 tigers here and hundreds of tourists visit this 'eye-sore' on a daily basis. I have been there and it is a bitterly hopeless 'tourist trap' with all kinds of animals running all over the place plus millions of baht being made with no transparency. The temple has continued to expand leaving no doubt his intentions and it does not matter how good the conditions are.! With money the temple is making '5-star' accommodations so it can justify its existence. Another joke..!

It is common knowledge the Department of National Parks (DNP) recently awarded the temple a zoo permit. Now the illustrious DG has visited petting a tiger and it seems everything is all right other than to curb tiger numbers through birth control. Why has this abbot continued to breed tigers? Money of course and it seems the more the merrier. 

The continued running of this temple/zoo is a sad day for conservation in Thailand. Now that the DG has given his blessing, there is no-stopping the tiger temple. When will the 'powers-to-be' get it right and close this abomination? However, it is doubtful as there is someone big backing the abbot and it seems he is untouchable. All I can say is 'T.I.T.' (This Is Thailand). unquote...!

----------


## Bruce Kekule

> ^^ Very interesting stuff. Thank you.


Pescator,

It's a pleasure as usual..

Bruce

----------


## Bruce Kekule

> Excellent articles and photos. I am jealous!


Hillbilly,

Thanks....Don't be jealous....I just fell into this job and I have been extremely lucky getting the word out....Have another article coming up on the Forest Patrol Rangers. Look for it around the end of this month in the Bangkok Post....I will however post the URL...

Cheers,
Bruce

----------


## taxexile

Thanks for your views on the tiger temple.

----------


## Mid

*Last of wildlife triology*
 29/09/2012

*Wild Rivers:* A Photographic Odyssey in Thailand  is the third in a series of wildlife books - the first two were Wildlife  in the Kingdom of Thailand and Thailand's Natural Heritage - by L Bruce  Kekule, respected wildlife photographer and long-time resident of  Thailand. 

His books follow a pattern: First an English-language edition,  followed later by a Thai language one.

 _
Wild Rivers : Author and photographer: L Bruce Kekule 320 pages  ISBN—978-616-91021-1-3 2nd Edition 2011, WKT Publishing Co Ltd Thai and  2nd English editions only available through bruce@brucekekule.com 1st  English edition available at Asia Books. 1,800 baht_

 Wild Rivers was published in 2008, as a dedication to His Majesty the  King on the auspicious occasion of the 7th cycle of his birthday, and  the Thai edition recently came out at the same time as the second  edition of the English version, with the aim of sharing the beauty of  the country's natural heritage and its wildlife with the Thai public.

 The book covers six of Thailand's major waterways: Phetchaburi River,  Khlong Saeng River (a new addition to the first edition), Huai Kha  Khaeng, Mae Klong River, Khwae Noi River and Mae Ping River.

 The introduction describes the geographical locations of each river,  emphasizing as always the importance of preserving these watersheds and  the habitat for resident wildlife.

 Each river is illustrated with photographs that he has collected from  his forays into the wild over the past 12 years, allowing readers to  admire the country's wild animals in their natural habitat.

 The book also includes a chapter on Thailand's nature photographers  where 11 Thai and foreign photographers share some of their most  cherished images.

 In the "Wildlife Photography" chapter, Kekule shares tips and  personal experiences gained from his decades in the field, his choice of  equipment, the need for patience, the art of stealth, camera  techniques, and even computer skills. He also mentions the hazards and  dangers of being in the field, not only threats from large animals but  also from the tiniest of creatures like ticks and ants.

 He ends with a plea for nature conservation in "Wildlife in Peril" to  create awareness among readers to the diminishing numbers of animals in  the wild due to human ignorance or greed.

 Readers can be sure of a visually pleasing read: Wild Rivers received  a gold medal for the "Best in Sheetfed Offset" and another gold award  for "Best 4-colour Printing" at the Thai Printing Association's 4th Thai  Print Awards in 2008.

 The Thai version titled Sai Natee Haeng Pong Prai was translated by Capt Araya Amrapala, PhD.







bangkokpost.com

----------


## Bruce Kekule

I appreciate your kind words and plug on 'Wild Rivers' in Thai and English. I hope these books will help the people to really understand the beauty of Thailand's natural heritage. As we progress, things seem mighty grim as species after species go extinct in a never-ending battle with poaching and encroachment. The rivers of Thailand are its lifeblood and they need serious protection to survive into the future...! Thanks again.

----------

